

Escher Circuits: Hacking visual perception - zzkt
http://www.scientificblogging.com/mark_changizi/eye_computer_turning_vision_programmable_computer

======
futuremint
Uh oh... <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Crash>

~~~
Tycho
The Escher circuits make me think of the 'Mentats' (humans trained to process
vast quantities of information like computers) in Frank Herbert's _Dune_
series.

------
Deestan
I wonder if I've been "damaged" by staring at too many both-woman-and-frog-
style pictures and Escher drawings in my childhood. My brain just keeps
flipping perspective at random as I traverse down the circuits.

------
ugh
My subconscious doesn’t get the NOT gates. AND and OR gates work fine, though.
Really cool work.

~~~
andrewcooke
It took me a while to "get" the not gates (the prism ones on the right of
figure 4).

If that's what you're stuck on, note that the _bottom_ half of the right two
diagrams can be seen "from underneath looking _into_ the open trapezoid" (left
of the two rightmost) or "from above looking at outsides of (truncated-
pyramid-like) trapezoid" (right of two rightmost). Keep staring...

